# fare inspector



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "fare inspector" in Romanian?

It is a noun meaning a person who checks tickets of passagers in public transport (busses, subway, trams, ...). They aren't there everytime, they can appear and if they appear then they check tickets.

I do NOT mean conductor. Conductor is a person who is everytime in a train that goes large distances.

example:
If you don't have the ticket and a ticket controller catch you, you have to pay 700 Czech Crouns.

(I am not looking for translation of this example, I am looking for translation of the term itself)

suggestion: inspector, supraveghetor

Thank you.


----------



## Deea

I would say "controlor".


----------



## Tigresse

I agree with Deea. “Controlor”, like the French “contrôleur” is a person checking the fares . “Inspector” or “supraveghetor” have different meanings.


----------



## JulianoS

Hello!

I would say better "controlor de bilete", if you are using it without a context.


----------

